# Anyone ever run into these ?



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

EMT connectors?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:blink: Some sort of snap-in bushing...?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> What genius thought this was a good idea , lol ? I came across these Darwin Award connectors on a recent panel swap , and all I could come up with was , why , why , why ?


Looks like box adapters.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Romex connectors from the 1970s (Ideal #1050). Don't think they make them anymore.

They seem like they would be a real pain to remove...


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Looks like box adapters.


 believe it or not , this is a " crimp - on " NM connector , lol ! Yes , I said crimp on , like as in " never to be removed nicely " . Apparently , ideal still sells these things ? This panel was only about 20 years old and the guy before me must have had a whole box ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> believe it or not , this is a " crimp - on " NM connector...


I didn't think it was possible to get more stupid than this:








I was wrong.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Big John said:


> I didn't think it was possible to get more stupid than this: I was wrong.


That one I've seen.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I've had the displeasure of running into those.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

They were used for years in cali for exhaust fans,light cans,etc and yes stupid.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> View attachment 35544
> What genius thought this was a good idea , lol ? I came across these Darwin Award connectors on a recent panel swap , and all I could come up with was , why , why , why ?


Man............you yankees sure come up with some strange stuff:jester::jester:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

drumnut08 said:


> View attachment 35544
> What genius thought this was a good idea , lol ? I came across these Darwin Award connectors on a recent panel swap , and all I could come up with was , why , why , why ?


I've ran into those before, it was probably the same guy that came up with the crimp on emt connectors....


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> I didn't think it was possible to get more stupid than this:
> 
> I was wrong.


Those aren't stupid. They come in handy sometimes.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Big John said:


> I didn't think it was possible to get more stupid than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! These are great! They're all I use on panels, recessed lights, and pretty much everything else. 

Why the hate?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Pharon said:


> Romex connectors from the 1970s (Ideal #1050). Don't think they make them anymore.
> 
> They seem like they would be a real pain to remove...



You can still get them...:laughing:

http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/63...81_a_7c63535&gclid=CPTH5qmb0r0CFeRlOgodQGwAjQ


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I didn't think it was possible to get more stupid than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These suck just as bad..


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mdnitedrftr said:


> What?! These are great! They're all I use on panels, recessed lights, and pretty much everything else.
> 
> 
> Why the hate?


Sorry, no hate, but those things are used by plumbers who don't know any better.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> These suck just as bad..


:sleep1:


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> Those aren't stupid. They come in handy sometimes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> :sleep1:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

120/208 said:


>


:yawn:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Luckily the connectors are made out of aluminum, so they arent that hard to remove... just a PITA.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> :yawn:


:laughing:


----------



## JM0523 (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't found a Romex connector that isn't a pain in the ass, resi sucks in general


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> View attachment 35544
> What genius thought this was a good idea , lol ? I came across these Darwin Award connectors on a recent panel swap , and all I could come up with was , why , why , why ?


These type connectors were once common in mobile homes ("trailer") panels. They were cheap and fast to install, but a real pain to remove. The originals were steel.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Luckily the connectors are made out of aluminum, so they arent that hard to remove... just a PITA.


 I was able to carefully cut them off with ***** , but was more concerned at how hard this imbecile before me had crimped down on the cable , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Cow said:


> I've ran into those before, it was probably the same guy that came up with the crimp on emt connectors....


. Yeah , I think you're right ? I remember looking through a Bridgeport catalog once and seeing those fittings along with the " indenter tool " that crimps them , wondering why these would be necessary and who on earth , is using them ? Different strokes I suppose ?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

JM0523 said:


> I haven't found a Romex connector that isn't a pain in the ass, resi sucks in general


 :sleep1:


----------



## Morrison9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually, every time I did a panel change, I was happy to see those. All I had to do was "counter" crimp them and they would open right up. Made life easy for me. Those plastic things can go to #^%#!!!!! Never had a good experience with those.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mdnitedrftr said:


> What?! These are great! They're all I use on panels, recessed lights, and pretty much everything else.
> 
> Why the hate?


 It's different than how I do it, therefore it's bad. :laughing:


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I've installed thousands of those when I was a pup because that is all "we" would buy. but they are easy to remove.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> I was able to carefully cut them off with ***** , but was more concerned at how hard this imbecile before me had crimped down on the cable , lol !


YEah. First time I saw them I was like "WTF" I was swapping out a panel and every romex #12 and smaller had em


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> What?! These are great! They're all I use on panels, recessed lights, and pretty much everything else.
> 
> Why the hate?


Your are the only person I have ever heard say anything good about those connectors, have you done a panel change that had those in it?? I hated them with a passion after my first.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

JM0523 said:


> I haven't found a Romex connector that isn't a pain in the ass, resi sucks in general


Really??


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bugz11B said:


> Your are the only person I have ever heard say anything good about those connectors, have you done a panel change that had those in it?? I hated them with a passion after my first.


 Yeah, maybe I hate them because I don't know the trick, but every one I've run into I had to butcher with ***** to get it out.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

No matter what, when a manufacturer introduces a new product that promises to "speed production" AND costs LESS then what is currently available, some rope slinger is gonna get pie in the sky dreams of $$$ and buy right into them.


----------

